# Favorite fish to smoke??



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

Im planning some trips to the Bay this spring, and would like to get some fish for the smoker. Ive got a 50 gal cast iron water heater converted and it works great. Im just wondering what the best saltwater fish to smoke is. Croakers? Blues? Stripers? Looking for some good suggestions.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Blues, make sure to bleed em and cut out the dark line if you don't like fishy taste. Mackeral too! Smoked fish makes great dips.

Now way I'd use striper.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I tried smoking fish, but they wouldn't stay lit.

 Har har. Anyway, I had smoked bluefish for the first time the other day. Not too bad, but I wasn't crazy about it. I generally don't like smoked fish, but I've had salmon a couple times that was absolutely delicious.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Smoked Spanish Mackerel is excellent.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Striper, Talapia, Grouper and Catfish are great smoked.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Now, I've never tried it but DrumDum says smoked mullet is the bomb!


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

here bluefish is great smoked im acctually smoking some now.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

JMO, but most of the people I've run into from this site ain't smokin fish!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Blue fish and salmon


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Mullet, and Spanish Mackeral


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

King mackeral.....


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

what he said



SmoothLures said:


> Smoked Spanish Mackerel is excellent.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

blues, blues, blues.
Wouldn't want to smoke a striper though.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

smoked black drum or sea trout are very good, but nothing beats smoked salmon (lox) on a bagel with cream cheese


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

ddratler said:


> but nothing beats smoked salmon (lox) on a bagel with cream cheese


You got that right


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

wild alaskan sockeye
fillets are okay, but the bellies and collars are the best -- hard to get your hands on though. i've actually smoked the eggs before and they turn out pretty well -- cold smoked. 
i like to take the collars and treat them like chicken wings, but don't go over board and ruin the natural flavors.
smoked conch is absolutly delicious too

for me putting fresh fish in a smoker is a sin -- use the stuff in the freezer and enjoy the freshies on the grill!!:beer:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'm with Brent, King Macks!

freezer dolphin do well, and I've also done salmon and large weakfish. My buddy crazy Rick does bluefish that are smack mammy good! I've also had amberjack and it wuz yummy too.


----------

